# Official first cast for Spring 2015!!



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 27, 2015)

I decided to try to see what was going on at Nockamixon and Towhee in early spring. Didn't go as planned.... 


But I had to take a cast anyway!!


----------



## duckfish (Mar 27, 2015)

:LOL2: That's great! =D> 

Made my first cast yesterday as well. Was planning to go to Raystown, but was told it would look just like your pictures. Hit the Susquehanna instead.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 27, 2015)

Yeah man I was watching it come back across the ice just hoping for a blow up through the ice to grab it, but alas it never happened. Hoping the warm few days helped clear some ice, I am getting antsy!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 27, 2015)

Fishing my lakes! You should have went south not north!


Most if the lakes south of Philly are open water


----------



## Jim (Mar 27, 2015)

:LOL2:


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 28, 2015)

I don't know of any lakes south of Philly that don't require an out of state license lol


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 28, 2015)

bAcKpAiN said:


> I don't know of any lakes south of Philly that don't require an out of state license lol



Google is your friend!


----------

